# Redneck Toilet Brush



## MA-Caver (Jan 16, 2007)

While Bubba and Billy Bob were in the local Wal-Mart, they decided to get in on the weekly charity raffle. 

They bought five tickets each at a dollar a pop. The following week, when the raffle was drawn, each had won a prize. 

Billy Bob won 1st place- a year's supply of gourmet spaghetti sauce and extra long spaghetti. 

Bubba won 6th prize- a toilet brush. 

About a week or so had passed when the men met back at Wal-Mart. Bubba asked Billy Bob how he liked his prize, to which Billy Bob replied, "Great!, I love spaghetti!" 

Billy Bob asked Bubba, "How 'bout you, how's the toilet brush? "Not so good," replied Bubba, "I reckon I'm gonna have to switch back to paper."


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 17, 2007)

{Groan!}:uhyeah: 

Reminds me of the Russian "John Wayne" toilet paper from back during the cold war...it's rough, it's tough and it don't take no crap off no one!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 17, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## The Kidd (Jan 17, 2007)

_______


----------



## Drac (Jan 17, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## wee_blondie (Jan 19, 2007)

....haha!!  Oh, the images......


----------

